# (Free) Scary halloween sounds



## tuggy24g (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello I know this has been asked a ton, but I can not seem to find just what I am looking for. I am looking for sound clips that are like 30-1hr long of Halloween sounds. Nothing special just something that is free.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Go to this thread *HERE* and check out the downloads on post #1 and post #5. This guy has made a program that plays random sounds with an ambiant sound from the time you turn it on until you turn it off. Post #1 is more outdoor sounds and the one at post #5 is for indoor sounds.


----------



## tuggy24g (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks you so much.


----------

